# Corvette Repair Garages



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Any decent ones in Dubai? I vaguely recall one backside of SZR nearby Oasis I think but not sure if still in existence.


----------



## tornado009 (Sep 6, 2011)

there is one behind BMW on SZR but its expensive


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks Tornado, I think that may be the one I'm thinking of but can't find them on Google as I wish to call them


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

jollyj said:


> I have laso played it is nice game


:confused2:


----------



## tornado009 (Sep 6, 2011)

there is shop there called Luxury Auto Service Centre i think its good one ,, i have their phone no if u are intrested


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

I need the actual Corvette dealership garage but thanks Tornado


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Good Luck finding one other that the actual Chevy Stealership here. This is the exact reason mine are in a climate controled garage in the USA. I shipped my Nissan 350Z over here to drive instead because Nissan parts and mechanics are reasonable here.... Like I said Good Luck.. BTW what year and model do you have.. 2002 Z51 Coupe w/ A&A supercharger and 2009 Z06 here. I have to say my 2002 is my favorite....


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Wha happeng with you Corvette? All good I hope ...


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Problem with the electrics. All's good now guys, am sorted. Thanks all


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

petrolhead said:


> Problem with the electrics. All's good now guys, am sorted. Thanks all


Glad to hear you got your car troubles sorted... Now just turn off the traction control and have fun....


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Vetteguy said:


> Glad to hear you got your car troubles sorted... Now just turn off the traction control and have fun....


Thanks Vetteguy


----------

